# New guy SW Michigan



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys. I joined this forum last night and it seems legit. I ride in the three main areas near me which are Timber Ridge, Swiss Valley, and Bittersweet. I also have ridden at resorts such as Boyne Mountain, Boyne Highlands, Crystal Mountain, Granite Peak, and Breck. Hit me up guys!


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

hey whats up.. SE Michigan here!


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

hey dude where you at/ where are you riding?


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

Im from Royal oak.. in MI i goto the 4 local sports.. Mt holly, Pine knob, Brighton and Alpine Valley.. I also go upp to nubs, boyne highlands and Crystal My.. Im going to crystal Mt next weekend and I go out to tahoe quite abit too. Going back to tahoe in march.. Hit up squaw....


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

Tight man. haha I'm only 16 but yeah I've been out west once and go upstate like twice a year. I spent christmas at Boyne and had a blast. But the only thing I've been able to do lately is ride with some kiddies at my school. I want to get into some kind of group because no one here is as into snowboarding as me. But I've never been to any of those places. I would imagine they aren't too big.


----------



## fsufanj17 (Jan 25, 2010)

nope not big at all.. pretty much dirt hills with lifts.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Are any of these places close to the Detroit/Hamtrack area?


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

bunnyhillpro said:


> Hey guys. I joined this forum last night and it seems legit. I ride in the three main areas near me which are Timber Ridge, Swiss Valley, and Bittersweet. I also have ridden at resorts such as Boyne Mountain, Boyne Highlands, Crystal Mountain, Granite Peak, and Breck. Hit me up guys!


sup dude! also from SE mich here. actually spent my beginning days of snowboarding at Timberridge! gotta love 103.3 WKFR blasting the slopes on a friday or saturday night lol! spent a couple times at Bittersweet but ive always liked Timberridge more. neways you can always check out the SE Michigan thread for sum local michigan chat. im also going up north a few times every year. usually go to PK or Holly once a week.


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Muki said:


> Are any of these places close to the Detroit/Hamtrack area?


Yes.. About 45-60 min.

Whats up from the east side!!!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet! I have a sister up there.


----------



## bigJ (Jul 20, 2010)

hey, im from sw michigan, battle creek actually, usually ride bittersweet but am looking to go to timber ridge, hows it compare to bittersweet?


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

i personally like Timberridge better. Plus if you have a college id you get the cheap lift tickets on Sat and Monday. T-parks at Timberridge have gotten better over the years and the front face has sum pretty good elevation.


----------

